# Our ROGs



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Methos turned 17 today. 
Bentley is 18 or possibly older.
Pixel will be 17 in October of this year.
These are our Really Old Guys. The scary thing is Methos was chasing Sasquatch up & down the stairs today. Pretty spry for an old white guy. 
We have the 2 younger ones who are 5 Sasquatch and PuddyWoW . Puddy still has kitten habits. Stupid brat slobbered all over my t-shirt doing the nursing routine this afternoon. For years I've been telling the hubby he will grow out of it. :cool


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they all sound like happy kitties! Happy birthday Methos! I have one, Winston, he is three and still sucks on my blanket. I don't think he will ever outgrow it. I don't mind, I think it is cute. My blanket gets washed a lot, though!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Long happy lives! I guess the little one are keeping Methos very young.  

Love the names of your kitties!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, pretty spry indeed! Funny you call him an old white guy!! Just funny to me!


----------

